# Two 2yo QH critique



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Bruizer- he has nice legs, the only thing I see is his hooves appear to be a bit boxy, although it could be either bad trimming or the footing, and his pasterns are a bit upright. He has a nice low hock set, good for barrel racing, a sloping shoulder, a big butt, short back. It is hard to tell with those photos, as one he is sniffing your hand and the other his head is turned, but the neck does look a little short and thin. Overall, I like him and he seems like a decent prospect. And he his a nice kind eye! Also, longer topline than TJ. 

TJ- very short back, may be hard to fit saddles. Perhaps a little behind the knee. He is so butt high right now, you just hope he will grow out to be much taller horse and his withers catch up! He does have a topline slightly on the shorter side. Sloping shoulder, bigger hip, smaller butt, and a very kind eye. Nice neck also. 

For a barrel racing prospect, I see Bruizer being successful, although I do love TJ's nice kind, willing to please, and mature face.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the chestnut looked great until I saw the front on view. He looks pretty knock kneed to me. I prefere the bay.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I also prefer the Bay as a Barrel Prospect. Looks like he is more capable.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I preferred the chestnut too until the front picture. i think he toes out.

I think both could do good on barrels, if they are in capable hands. But, where are you planning on showing? Big circuits or local shows? If your looking at big circuits, go for the bay. If its just local playdays i dont see why the chestnut wouldnt work out for you...or go with the bay. Which one do you click with more? And PPE them! Especially the chestnut. If they check out sound, make your decision based on future goals.


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

I plan on doing some local shows, jackpots around here, and eventually NBHA when he's ready. I know it will take a couple years to get there but my hope for this next horse is to be my competitive barrel horse for whatever circut I want to do. Sounds like everyone prefers the bay. I do as well, my gut says go with the bay from the minute I laid eyes on them. I don't know exactly how big of shows I'll be able to go to in years to come but I want my horse to have the ability to progress enough. Everyone says the bay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If your gut says the bay, then as long as he passes a ppe, go with the bay.

Unfortunately with young prospects, its hard to know what will become of them. Everyone says the bay, but he might hate barrels or he might not be fast enough. The chestnut might be a 1d horse. Size counts....but, keep in mind, i run 1d barrels and poles on a 14 hh mare. Its so hard to know. The best thing is to take the time to train them right and go from there.


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

what's ppe stand for? Vet check? Yea I hate not knowing what the real potential is! They both have the same dad who is a really athletic horse that is used for barrels/reining/cutting etc but I'm not sure about the mothers. The owner is not very knowledgeable about barrels but she thought the chestnut would be better because of the shorter back and seemed more of a spitfire but when I was there he seemed very calm and relaxed and the bay seemed like he was ready to go at any minute, not crazy just more energy but it's hard to tell by the short time I was there. I plan on going back tomorrow and play with them in the round pen a bit and see them move out and response. I saw tge chestnut turn and bolt and he's a quick little bigger but that doesn't mean much if I didn't see the bay do the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pre Purchase Exam. (vet check)

Good idea going back tomorrow and see how you feel about them. You could always do the irresponsible thing and bring both home. ****, just kidding. ;-)


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

haha! I wish I could but I already have one and cannot afford to board 3! I wish! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i would prefer the chesnut except for those front feet and upright pasterns, not sure if it's how he's standing as his legs just look straight and stiff. but he's got heavier muscle and a bigger hip. they both have a lower hock set than i'd like to see in any horse, but especially for digging in and speed I would think they'd be at a disadvantage. I know you don't want the hock too high for speed but these are awfully low. I will leave that to the barrel experts to chime in, I certainly do not claim to be one. Just things I've noticed from other comments over the years.


----------

